# Stuffed Peppers in the pressure cooker



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That all sounds good but I'm not a fan of bell peppers unless used as part of the Cajun trinity.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Two hot buttons for me, one I absolutely want a pressure cooker and two I've been thinking about my mom's stuffed peppers (she had a pressure cooker).

I have walked through a couple of local box stores but haven't seen a pc I liked. I'll keep looking.

Bud
And thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Bud, I use my pressure cooker for all soups, bean soup, lentil soup, chicken soup.
Usually, I do the soups for about 35 minutes, it comes delicious. Also, stuffed artichokes
only take 20 minutes and they are moist and delicious.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I could cook in my Mirro 22qt. pressure canning pot but it is a bit big for that.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have never owned a pressure cooker. Thought about an instant pot, but realized it would end up with all my other whim purchases in the basement.
I would have to get rid of something to add yet another pot to the hoard. I even have my food processor is sitting on my dining room table as I cannot get it back into the little hole it came form.
I used it last to make bread crumbs.

Foot Note: I bought the Benriner 64 mandolin on Amazon a few days ago. I had to have it. 
It came last weds. I am not even sure where it is.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I even have my food processor is sitting on my dining room table as I cannot get it back into the little hole it came form. I used it last to make bread crumbs.


Been there, still doing it. Pressure canner and water bath canning pot on floor in living room, folding table in living room holding KA mixer, blender, canning supplies, KA mandolin, Lodge grill/griddle pan. Food processor and 1 qt. ice cream maker on shelf in another room.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It would drive me crazy not to have the stuff all over the place. Whatever I have extra of( like
an extra pressure cooker and an extra crock pot - I keep on a shelf in the basement. Everything else has a place in the kitchen.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It would drive me crazy not to have the stuff all over the place. Whatever I have extra of( like
> an extra pressure cooker and an extra crock pot - I keep on a shelf in the basement. Everything else has a place in the kitchen.


No basements on the TX Gulf Coast. Forgot to mention on that table also is a meat grinder attachment, a couple stock pots, not on the table but in the room 20 dz. assorted Mason canning jars - empty. That's an upcoming project. Also 2 9 inch and 6 6 inch pie plates and no telling what is buried and can't be seen so therefore forgotten about.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I toyed with building an appliance garage to hold all of my kitchen toys. But much like a 2 car garage is never big enough my appliance garage thoughts quickly exceeded my available space.

Maybe next kitchen.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I would have to find a way to build a shallow closet with shelves to store the ‘overstock‘ somewhere in the dining room or another room...what about a spare bedroom? If you
live in a ranch house you don’t have to deal with the stairs when you need to retrieve something.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I would have to find a way to build a shallow closet with shelves to store the ‘overstock‘ somewhere in the dining room or another room...what about a spare bedroom? If you
> live in a ranch house you don’t have to deal with the stairs when you need to retrieve something.


We now have 2 spare bedrooms and a spare "Hollywood" bathroom i.e. tub, 2 thrones and 2 vanities. I use 1 of the bedrooms for the computer/printer, another desk and storage shelves. One of the throne rooms has had the vanity and throne removed and shelves installed. Since we both use the shower in the master bath the tub room is being slowly converted to storage while leaving the tub. Tub is full of stuff. Shelves over the tub are next. The other spare bedroom is wife's "pretty" room.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Been there, still doing it. Pressure canner and water bath canning pot on floor in living room, folding table in living room holding KA mixer, blender, canning supplies, KA mandolin, Lodge grill/griddle pan. Food processor and 1 qt. ice cream maker on shelf in another room.


I'm not quite there yet thankfully........lol


Two Knots said:


> It would drive me crazy not to have the stuff all over the place. Whatever I have extra of( like
> an extra pressure cooker and an extra crock pot - I keep on a shelf in the basement. Everything else has a place in the kitchen.


I have a basement and that is part of the problem. Its very easy to forget that doodad you bought 5 years ago under a case of black beans. Moving something to the basement other than food is like saying goodbye. I went through the basement a few months ago and found stuff I had no idea was there. Of course once I found it I remembered it and how much it cost me.


Two Knots said:


> I would have to find a way to build a shallow closet with shelves to store the ‘overstock‘ somewhere in the dining room or another room...what about a spare bedroom? If you
> live in a ranch house you don’t have to deal with the stairs when you need to retrieve something.


Please knot. Do not let my wife hear this. She has been "working" on a spare bedroom for 15 years and it looks worse today. She gets it straightened up and then we get a semi permanent guest and that room now has become a storage area. Its been used as storage off and on since the kids moved away.


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks amazing. If done correctly, one or two of those on a plate could be an entire meal.


----------



## profitjudi (8 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> It takes only 25 minutes after it starts to rock....I use in a jar of ( 24 oz) prepared marinara sauce with about 3/4 cup of milk.
> 
> To the filling- I use about 1 pound ground beef,
> fresh parsley, salt/ pepper, italian seasoning, garlic powder, chopped onion, some par cooked rice, grating cheese and shredded cheddar cheese.
> ...


A wonderful work of art


----------

